

How I saved $1932 in ONE hour… - laktek
http://www.glidedesign.com/saved-1932-hour/comment-page-1/#comment-62

======
pinstriped_dude
And you should edit the URL to point to the top of the page, and NOT comment
number 62

~~~
laktek
OOps..Sorry! didn't notice it when I pressed ctrl+A and copied the URl.

------
eapen
You should have titled it "How I saved $3864 in ONE hour (and over 2 years)".

